# blue cross dog fostering - a total disaster



## cutefluffypup (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi

I'm heather and I used to be a foster carer for the blue cross. Unfortunately I found out that the people in charge of the fostering scheme don't seem to care about the dogs.

I'd be grateful if you would read the full story at http://www.charityvoice.co.uk/animal-charities/dog-fostering-scheme/blue-cross-dog-foster-scheme-disaster/ and then leave a comment. We are using this as a sort of petition to get the dog back here with us as we desperately want her and there is no rule saying that foster carers can't adopt dogs.

thanks for your time everyone!


----------

